# 97 Jetta - What part is this?



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a 97 VWJetta. There is a location just to the right of the passenger side front wheel that has a hose connection of some kind. The hose was just setting in side of this "part" not even mounted. Literally just sitting in its place. Can someone please tell me what this hose is plugging in to? Could it be the power steering pump?
Please see my photobucket for pictures. I have labeled the whell/oilpan to give you an idea of where its located on the car. I have CIRCLED the part that is in question.

http://s804.photobucket.com/albums/yy321/crankbait09/JETTA PART - UNKNOWN/


----------



## ttech (Sep 18, 2008)

Probably the air pump for the emissions. Sometimes called the A.I.R pump. Google it and see if it what you are looking at.


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not saying it is or isn't but it doesn't look like it. This hose has somewhat of a clear/grayish oily liquid in it. That's what I also thought led to it being the power steering pump hose. I could be wrong though.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

In picture 3 it looks like there's a metal line, either rusted or been hot, going to it.
If it goes to the exhaust somewhere, that's a smog pump (emissions, as already mentioned).
Gas mileage robbing piece of worthless junk.
It would fail inspection in Cali.
(if that's what it is).


----------



## crankbait09 (Mar 26, 2011)

well, let me check it out this weekend a little more and I will trace it to see where it starts and ends......

I'll be checking back in

Thanks for the help


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Power steering pump.


----------



## ttech (Sep 18, 2008)

It is the power steering pump. 

Goto www.advanceautoParts.com and put in a 97 jetta and look at the power steering pump.


----------

